# Bandit Lites?



## xtollax (May 27, 2011)

I was just offered a position to help work in the shop at Bandit, and was wondering if anyone has any information on how reliable the company is? I have heard that they often bring people in the summer and discard when the work slows down, but I have also heard that if your worth a salt you will move up. Just wondering if anyone has any extra info on the company.


----------



## Footer (May 27, 2011)

We have several people around here that have worked for them. I won't point them out, I will let them come out of the wood work if they so desire, or they might PM you. I consider them a pretty high quality shop. 

That being said.... it is common practice for shops to hire on extra people during shed touring season. When the season is over, depending on how work looks, you might get let go, you might not. Its kind of the way this industry works... when theres work, you work, when there is not, your dead weight and will be laid off.


----------



## gafftaper (May 28, 2011)

Even if you do only get to work for the summer it's a well known and solid company to have on your resume. You'll also learn a lot from the experience. Consider *every* day of work another day of interviewing for the job you really want. Always be the first to arrive at work, the last person to stop working before a break, the first person to jump back up to work after a break, and the last person to quit for the night. Always look for the hardest, heaviest, or dirtiest job to do and do it well. Never stand around doing nothing, there's always a floor to sweep or something to put away. Be respectful to the veterans deferring to their advice, ask questions that show you are already skilled, but eager to learn their way of doing things. 

and Welcome to The Booth!


----------



## len (May 28, 2011)

I worked with them a couple times (not for Bandit, but our paths crossed on a tour). The LD said they were a good company. The equipment was well maintained and he had no complaints. 

And to echo the comments above, if there's work, you'll work. When there isn't ...


----------



## DaveySimps (May 28, 2011)

I had a a couple of friends that worked for them, one seasonal and the other for a few years. Both spoke very highly of them and enjoyed their time with them.

~Dave


----------



## xtollax (May 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, I look forward to it and I hope to impress them enough to keep me around. I will keep my head down and ears open at all times, I am pretty excited to be heading out there next week. We shall see what happens!


----------



## DaveySimps (May 28, 2011)

Good luck! I hope everything works out well for you.

~Dave


----------



## TOG (May 28, 2011)

I've worked with touring Bandit crews at our dirt floor venue for many years. They have always been professional and pleasant. Pretty much, when they open the truck and there are silver boxes, it's going to be a good day. As far as I know, Bandit is the only company that doesn't over-under their big stuff- better learn how to stack-wrap!


----------



## Pie4Weebl (May 28, 2011)

Can you afford to live on $10 an hour while you work in the shop?


----------



## DuckJordan (May 29, 2011)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Can you afford to live on $10 an hour while you work in the shop?


 

Depends which part of the country, Here heck yeah no problem (get rich, no. But easily able to live off of).


----------



## mstaylor (May 29, 2011)

They are a good outfit that can lead to other things. Always try to impress when you get a chance to work with a good company. Even if you get laid back off at the end of the season, it may give you a shot at getting back at another time or it could lead to another company or tour. It sounds like a good opportunity.


----------



## bishopthomas (May 29, 2011)

Are you going to Nashville or Knoxville? I lived in Nashville for a short while and worked with Bandit for a week. We were doing upgrades in the Opryland hotel after the floods. Installations are not my strong suit and I didn't get the call back for more work after that week.  I did get a chance to meet several of the guys. Stephen, the Nashville manager, seemed like a good guy to work for. Chris and John are the install guys out of Knoxville, they were both pretty cool as well.

On one hand it's a great company to work for, especially for a resume. Good people, good opportunities, etc. However, for me, starting from the ground up isn't something I was prepared to do again. Going from owning a business to being a shop monkey or case pusher wasn't something I was willing to do, so I eventually moved back to New Jersey. But for someone starting out in the industry it's a great opportunity. Whether it's worth relocating for... that's up to you. Be prepared to find another job for the off season as it's likely that, being the new guy, you will be laid off for the off season. Unless, of course, you prove yourself to be invaluable (amongst the hundreds of others already working for them).


----------



## soundman (May 29, 2011)

One good thing about Bandit is they staff some of the tours out of the shop. Meaning if your good enough at coiling cables you will get promoted beyond head cable coiler. Some other shops have separate call lists for shop work and site work, which can be a drag if you want to get out and gig.


----------

